# Good grinder pairing for ECM Mechanika, sub £400?



## gilbertgrape (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi all - just joined the forum after lurking for a couple of years as upgraditis as finally struck and I'm hoping to pick your collective brains here!

For the past 2 years or so I've been very happy getting to grips with a Classic (with Sylvia wand mod) paired with a Sage SmartGrinder. I'm still very much in the learning stage but I got to the point on the Classic where I could pull a pretty consistent shot and get something resembling latte art maybe 6 times out of 10. I've seen the SG get a lukewarm reception on here but for my needs so far it's been more than capable, and I like the user-friendliness & the ability to easily switch between espresso grinds and pour-over without too much fuss (which I do semi-frequently - especially when we have people over as it's tortuous trying to make multiple drinks on the Gaggia in short succession).

Both are still going strong but I've been getting itchy feet for a while to move up the ladder so this week I took the plunge and yesterday took delivery of a shiny new ECM Mechanika IV Profi (early birthday present to myself - whatever I can say to justify the £££ to my wife...!!







). Beautiful bit of kit, I'm absolutely delighted with it.

I was hoping that the SG would keep me going for a while but to be honest, the new machine has only served to highlight its shortcomings so I think it's time to go the whole way and upgrade the grinder too. My question is what? Ideally I'd like to not spend loads more - would be hoping btw £200-400 - but that said, I'd rather spend a bit more to get something I know will keep me going for a while than settle for something cheaper that I'll only replace in a year.

Does anyone have any recommendations? Was thinking maybe a Mignon or I like the look of the Sette when that comes out - would they be up to the task? Or should I be looking in the next category up from there, i.e. K5, Mini E etc?

Kitchen space is a factor too - my kitchen cupboards are annoyingly low (only give me about 40cm clearance) so whilst I could squeeze it right next to the machine in the one spot where I have clearance, would prefer to keep it small.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No one had a sette on here yet ...I would think it's a marginal upgrade going to a mignon tbh


----------



## gilbertgrape (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks, yeah that was my suspicion. So you reckon I'm better off going up to something in the league of a Mini / K5 / Zenith etc?


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Zenith 65e


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm a bit of a fan of the 65E if I'm honest. It was my first OD grinder but it is very nicely built, easy to use, adjust and clean (which you can do without upsetting the grind level). I upgraded to a Ceado, which being 83mm with a good motor and low retention gives better grinds and is almost as easy to live with but not quite. For half the price the 65E is good. I kept mine just in case, although I'm pretty sure the Ceado is here to stay.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you have your eye on the Sette then I would maybe wait until that comes out and gets tested, but the Zenith grinders are a good shout otherwise.


----------



## gilbertgrape (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like the Settes have been delayed until mid-Nov which is a long time to wait with itchy fingers like mine! Thanks, I'll take another look at the Zenith. All things being equal this would probably be an easier decision but 1) kitchen space is at a serious premium (hence initially thinking of a Mignon, or maybe a Vario); 2) in order for this to get past the wife it needs to look reasonably pretty.... !

Anyone have any experience with the ECM S-Automatik? BB are doing a package deal with the Mechanika which makes it around £420 new, which seems pretty decent. There don't seem to be many owners on here though (maybe that should tell me something?!)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

May be worth putting up a wanted thread or looking out for S/H. Then if you decide you want a sette or anything else you wont take much of a loss on it.


----------



## Cooperman (Jun 2, 2013)

I purchased the same ECM as you in Dec-15. I was intending to pair it with a 65e but visited BB and decided it was too bulky and 'er indoors would kill me. I went with a matt black Mini E which looks fab and the two together make a decent espresso. But ... I'm getting itchy to upgrade the grinder to realise the potential of the ECM. Currently fancying a Compak E8 or 10, but can I get away with the size of it?! Maybe, because wifey has grown to appreciate a macchiato from me!


----------



## Cooperman (Jun 2, 2013)

Forgot to say that I considered a Mignon but felt that BB were steering me away from it as it wouldn't do the ECM justice


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cooperman said:


> Forgot to say that I considered a Mignon but felt that BB were steering me away from it as it wouldn't do the ECM justice


What about the Ceado e37s? It's very kitchen friendly.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes it is, but not so wallet friendly! Certainly not £400 - 65E could be had used for 400, Ceado probably twice that even if used I'd guess. It is remarkably compact for an 83mm flat od though.


----------

